# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Rewetting drops maybe a waste of your money!

## dyip

Companies like B & L, Alcon and others usually sell both saline solution, MPS and rewetting drops as part of the eye care products. If you compare the ingredients of the saline solution or MPS and rewetting drop from the same brand, you may be surprised that the ingredients are similar, if not the same, while the price/oz of the eye drops are at least 26 times more than that of the solutions.  While I think that it is perfectly safe to use saline solution or MPS as rewetting drop, there is also a cheap alternative to these insanely expensive eye drops.

For example: (Information from www.drugstore.com or you can find it from your local drug stores)

1)Lens Plus saline solution ($5 for 12oz, the plastic bottle is cheaper) and the Lens Plus rewetting drop ($7 for .3oz) have the same ingredients (sodium chloride, boric acid).

Conclusion: For the same ingredients, saline solution is $.42 per oz, while the drop is $21 per oz, a factor of 50.

2) The Alcon Opti-Free Express MPS ($7 for 12 oz) contains: Citrate, Tetronic 1304, AMP-95, Polyquad(polyquaternium-1) 0.001%, Aldox (myristamidopropyl dimethylamine) 0.0005%,
Tetronic 1304 Sodium chloride, boric acid, sorbitol,and edetate disodium.

The Alcon Opti-Free Express Rewetting Drops($5 for .33oz) contains: a sterile, buffered, isotonic, aqueous solution that contains a citrate buffer and sodium chloride, with edetate disodium 0.05% and Polyquad® (Polyquaternium-1) 0.001% as preservatives. 

Conclusion: Baically, the MPS is the rewetting drop plus other useful ingredients to kill bacteria and for wear comfort. The more useful MPS is $.58 per oz, while the drop is $15.2 per oz, a factor of  26.

3) ReNu Multi-Plus MPS with Hydranate ($4.3 for 12oz) contains:HYDRANATE (hydroxyalkyl-phosphonate,poloxamine,DYMED (polyaminopropyl biguanide) 0.0001%,boric acid, edetate disodium, sodium borate, and sodium chloride.

Renu rewetting drop ($6 for .5oz) contains: sterile, isotonic solution that contains boric acid, poloxamine, sodium borate and sodium chloride; preserved with sorbic acid 0.15% and edetate disodium 0.1%. 

Conclusion: Again, the MPS is the rewetting drop plus Hydranate and Dymed which are used to remove protein deposit  and kill bacteria respectively. The more useful MPS is $.36 per oz, while the drop is $12 per oz, a factor of  33.


Other  brands rewetting drops may have some extra ingredients for better lubrication - more viscous for initial comfort and easier dispense. The small size of the rewetting drop bottle does have the advantage of convenience(but the material cost of the bottle is cheaper too). Besides that, do you really want to pay that much more( a factor of 26 to 50) for something that costs much less to manufacture? If you are a CL user, you should know that it is perfectly safe to apply either the saline solution or the MPS directly to your eyes because either of these solutions is the first thing that your eyes touch every time you insert your CLs into your eyes. Using MPS as rewetting drop is healthier though it may not be as viscous. Notice that the peroxide solution does not have this key advantage.

Someone also told me that rewetting drops actually causes the eyes to reduce their natural tear production. That means that the more rewetting drops you use, the dryer the eyes become. This will force you to use more eye drops. It definitely sounds like music to the eye drop companies. Do you think that they have already known about this addictive effect so that they can sell more eye drops? It sounds like the same tactics used by those cigarette companies. 



In my opinion, if your CLs are fitted correctly, and if you use the right disinfection solution or MPS, you eyes should feel comfortable for the whole day and should not require rewetting drop. If you need frequent rewettings throughout the day, maybe your CLs and/or the solution is not right for you (check out another thread in this forum titled Alcon Express MPS and NO MPS have same ingredients but different prices for my own personal experience). If you have tried everything(different solutions, different brands and different fits of soft CL, RGP, etc), and you still need the rewetting drop frequently, stop wearing CL. Dont let your eyes suffer.

Here is another alternative that will beat the price of any rewetting drop in the market because it is safe, natural, bio-compatible, effective, and most of all, it is free  your own tear! Do you notice that your eyes are wet with tear every time you yawn, and the more intense the yawn, the more tear? I can yawn anytime and anywhere I want to, so I can get my own rewetting drop at will. Try it yourself. Imagine that you are driving on the freeway with blurry eyes(especially after a long day), and there is no way to squeeze the eye drops into your eyes. Just yawn, blink couple times, and your vision will be crystal clear again. Havent you paid enough for the eye care solutions already? Why pay for the rewetting drop ANYMORE? 

I guess everyone was born differently. Some people can wiggle their ears, some can curl up their tongues, some are smarter than the others, some have dryer eyes than the others. Maybe it is all genetic. I am just one of those lucky people who can take advantage my own yawn. But I am sure that I am not the only one. 

So next time when you see someone yawn for no obvious reason, you know why.

Have a nice and eye wetting yawn!

Remember, just   B:  and   ( ;    and you will not be  ) : 

PS,
From the evolution point of view, why does yawn trigger lacrimation? I cant imagine that our ancestors would have known that one day this trick would benefit some CL wearers like me. Laughing profusely will also do the trick(just dont try it with a full bladder), like when reading some of the threads in this forum, especially the candid, revealing and entertaining exchanges among different Os.

----------


## chip anderson

As I keep saying,  rewetting drops last about as long as it takes for the patient to go from the chair to thier car.   If you have a true dry eye, a drop of castor oil upon retireing after removing the lenses will solve the problem.    I see that the Japanese and some O.D.'s are now testing same (has been used for 40 years) and adding something (a preservative or other ingredient) to get FDA approval and a patent,  vola'.


Chip

----------


## dyip

Chip,
Can castor oil replace the $8-$10 per oz. commercially available artificial tear? I do know some people who do not wear CL and have dry eyes for some medical reasons. How expensive is the oil? What is the ingredients (it sounds a little bit scary to pour oil into one's eyes, so I've better ask)? Is it really oily? Where do you get the oil, and are they commercially available? Is there any generic name and brand name for it?

----------


## chip anderson

Castor Oil contains oil from Castor Beans.   It is cheap.  It is not patentable, hense not FDA approved (no money in it even if it works).  And yes you can put some oils in the eye,  Castor oil, mineral oil and petrolium jelly have been used for years, alone and as vehicles for various medications.

Castor oil was (I think) first used went the anesthesiologist were using things that caused the patient's eye to remain open during surgery on other parts of the body.   The patients were not too happy when they awakened blind  with cracked corneas after an apendectomy.  So the anesthesiolgist started carrying small dropper bottles of Castor Oil.  Voila! they could keep the patients out for hours with no corneal damage.

My friend Louis Girard, M.D. got the idea that if it works there why not try it on my severe dry eye patients while he was head of Baylor Medicines Department of Ophthalmolgy.  It worked.  As he was heavily involved with contact lenses (see history of Joe Soper, et. al.) he tried it on C.L. patients with dry eyes as well.
Louis assured me that he used it extensively for 24 years and it almost always worked and "never got him in trouble."  This is better than you can claim for any other eye drop, FDA approved or not.

Chip

----------


## dyip

Chip,
I found out a little bit more information about the Caster Bean.




> A relative of California Croton and Poinsettia, this plant has long been the source of that bane of childhood, Caster Oil. The seeds contain a highly poisonous phytotoxin (ricin) which can cause nausea, convulsion and death. If the seeds are swallowed whole, they most likely will do no harm; only when they are hewed is the poison released. The oil, which is expressed from the seeds to make the laxative is devoid of the toxic properties.


source from :
http://sphs.spusd.net/wielenga/Arroy...CastorBean.htm

Did you read the word "poisonous" from the quote?
It sounds even more scary than I originally thought. I would rather ask my friends to do more yawnings until they get more  :cry:

----------


## chip anderson

Did you read the phrase "Oil which is devoid of the toxin."  Do you know what devoid is?

Chip

----------


## dyip

:finger: still a bad idea


Chip,
I forgot to include the 1st paragraph from the previous source. It says:





> This invasive weed is a member of a very large family or plants characterized by the presence of a milky sap, or latex. This latex is toxic, and can cause skin irritations, or blindness, if gotten into the eyes.




Assuming that I like the caster oil idea, and I want to try it out. First, I have to locate the plant(I hope that it is easily found, dont tell me that I have to plant it first). When I try to get the bean, I must be careful of not having the toxic sap get to my hands. When I try to express the oil from the seed, I must make sure that the poisonless oil is not contaminated with the poisonous ricin inside the seed. Let say Ive done all the precaution and successfully extract the oil and put it in a bottle (fully sterilized, and bacteria free). Since I have extra oil left(after such a BIG effort, I'd better make more than just one bottle), and I want to give one bottle to you as a gift because of your great tip. Will you try the oil yourself or recommend it to your loved one (I mean your very loved one like your son, daughter, wife, parents)? Have you really tried the oil yourself? I wont. 

BTW, you have mentioned more than one time the word patent in your responses. So you must know a few things about patents. Based on my limited knowledge in this area, here is my thought of why the manufacturers put the word patent on the label of the commercial product like lets say Alcon Express No Rub MPS:

1) To tell the competitors that do not copy my patented formula or I will sue
2) To inform the competitors that they can license the patent and get loyalty from the competitors 
3) To tell the public that their product is newer and better than the competitors', so buy it from them
4) To let the public knows that they can $ell the MPS for as much as they want as long as there are still buyers for the next 15 years or until the next competitor comes out another similar newer, better and cheaper product.

Do you have any thing added to this. Any comment is welcome.

----------


## chip anderson

You can buy the damn castor oil in any drug store.   It has been used as a laxative for probably 100+ years.  You can get a damn eyedropper there too.  No need to melt your own sand and blow the glass.

Chip

----------


## Stopper

The main cost of any solution or rewetting drop is not the solution. The main cost is the packaging and the preperation of the bottles. All this is controlled by the FDA, even how the solution comes out of the bottle. If you call it an eye drop it has to come out as an eye drop not like a stream from a solution bottle. That's why if you compare the cost per ounce, there will be a big difference. This doesn't explain the whole difference but probably most of it. I don't blame them for trying to make money.

Besides who wants to carry around a 12oz bottle to rewet lenses. As others have stated, they don't help for long anyway.

----------


## dyip

Chip,

I like your Good sense of humor! :) 

How do you (and all the Optiboard masters) read someone else¡¯s posts? Do you really read every single word or just glance through the post at the speed of light? I don¡¯t blame you when you have so many interesting threads to keep up with everyday.

I had sincerely asked you where I could get the oil in my earlier post. You could have just told me earlier that I could get it at any drug store instead of having me look all over the web sites and dig up all the details. However, I did not regret to find out more infromation about the castor oil. 

Since I still have to buy the eyedropper like you said, I still have to take extra step to make sure that the dropper and the bottle are fully sterilized (Can they be?). With all the time and effort put to prepare this homemade eyedrop, the originally cheap constipation reliefing oil really does not sound that cheap anymore when it turns into the oily eyedrop. The toxic sap and poisonous ricin assciociated with the oil are really another big turn off. I will never visulaize this oil being 100% devoid of these nasty stuffs anymore. Like you said, the oil is not FDA approved (I guess that it is not approved for eyedrop, if that is what you meant), so who am I going to sue if I am blinded by using some contaminated oil for rewetting eyes someday?

The devils are always in the details......



Stopper,

:finger: :finger:You need to have a better  excuse for ¡°I don't blame them for trying to make money.¡±


OK, let¡¯s say that the costs of the MPS solution and eyedrop are the same. I can understand why a 128 oz bottle juice can be 20% to 50% cheaper than four 32 oz bottle juice sold in the same store, but how can the packaging of a 12 oz MPS be at least 20 times more expensive that that of a 1 oz bottle? Also, do you really mean just because the liquid come out in drops vs in a stream will make a big difference in costs? Don¡¯t the eyecare company just punch a bigger hole at the tip, and the solution will just come out in a stream instead of drops? How much research or engineering effort does it take to come out two different tips? To me this is just like buying a blue shirt or a red shirt, and the choice of color should makes no difference at all in price.  

You just remind me that the bottle tip is another area that the eyecare company can get $mart (= greedy?). All they have to do is to punch a larger hole, and the solution will just pour out uncontrollably with just a light squeeze. Haven¡¯t you had that kind of experience before?

For someone who does office work, I don¡¯t think that it is very inconvenient to stock an extra 12 oz MPS in the office. BTW, there is always traveler kit on sale, and the kit usually comes with a 2 oz MPS bottle. The whole kit is still cheaper than the 1oz rewetting drop. It really depends on how motivated the person is in trying to save money to go the extra step. I am glad that I am ¡®rewetting drop¡¯ free, and I do not have to worry about any of these things. 

You also said 




> Besides who wants to carry around a 12oz bottle to rewet lenses. As others have stated, they don't help for long anyway.


Who are the others? Did you confuse the ¡®Rewetting drops¡¯ with the ¡®MPS¡¯ solution?  My personal experience with MPS for rewetting lenses was that it lasted as long as the rewetting drop, but only healthier .



Your argument to protect the eyecare company make me think of  the mother of a convicted murderer crying in front of national TVs and trying to convice the rest of the world that her son is innocent (nothing personal).  


dy

Remember, just B: and ( ; and you will not be ) :

----------


## Stopper

dyip,
I'm not defending alcon, just offering an explanation. If you choose not to accept it. That's fine with me. But, apple juice is not the same as contact lens solutions. It is highly regulated by the FDA. As you posted it seems to be the same solution and if it is the same solutuon they can't call it a rewetting drop if it doesn't come out as a drop. This may be stupid but this it how it is. The process of sterilizing the bottles, getting it in the bottles and making the solution is very regulated and is a significant cost. the actual cost of the solution ingredients is minimal but the process is the expense. Also, in my original post I stated that this doesn't explain the whole difference. And I still don't blame them for trying to make money. thats what they are in business for. I hope this explains my point a little better. 

It's not as important to like the rules as it is to understand the rules.

----------


## jon 22

Those little bottles of rewetting drops often are very similar to the multipurpose solution.  You wouldn't want to drip detergent and disinfectant into your eyes just to rewet the contact.  Re: small bottle vs large : the FDA frowns on the idea of patients balancing a heavy 12 oz bottle with a pointed tip directly above your delicate eyeballs.  The Castor Oil approach sounds interesting, but it sounds a little like "just rub a little butter on it". ie folk remedy, not something you want to hear from your doctor.  Being an oil, I could imagine it could foul up your soft contacts too.  There are recent reports of things like fish oil capsules and flax seed oils being investigated to help dry eyes, but taken internally, not topically.  Get away from preservatives like benzalkonium Chloride and try some of the better dry eye treatments such as Refresh Tears or Genteal (Moderate strength) that use carboxymethylcellulose.  They are compatible with soft or GP CL's and have a very mild preservative, and water based.  I've also used a product called Liposome Spray from Ocusoft that some of my patients love.  Also, if you have dry eyes, there are better options available than the all in one multipurpose ones for cleaning and disinfecting your contacts.

----------


## dyip

Stopper,
How many people died of food poisoning in one year? What make you think that the processing of food is not as highly regulated as(if not more than) that of  the eye solution? 

You said that 



> The process of sterilizing the bottles, getting it in the bottles and making the solution is very regulated and is a significant cost. the actual cost of the solution ingredients is minimal but the process is the expense.


What you said above was correct, and I believe that BOTH MPS and Rewetting drop packaging processes are equally highly regulated by FDA. You still did not say anything about what is the key difference between the two processes that amounts to the big difference in prices. (Don¡¯t tell me that the difference is in the tips again.)

If you ask your dentist the question:¡°Why do you charge me $1000 for a crown while the material cost is only $50?¡±(Actually, I heard about this dental story from a post by an OD in the Contact Lens Spectrum Forum), I am sure that he will give you a ¡®good¡¯ and ¡®thorough¡¯ explanation, but will you buy it?

Now you have explained the rule, do you think that the public will buy it?



Jon 22,

My OD also recommended me to use Artificial tears in case I needed it. Those tears are not cheap neither. I think that my points about the MPS, Rewetting drops, and your own natural tears are clearly made in my original post. The decision is really up to the readers. 

Is it really true that for those dry eye people, they have zero chance of triggering tears no matter how hard they yawn? How often does the extreme dry eye cases happen? Of course, you would not recommend those people to wear CL in the first place, right?

----------


## Stopper

Dyip,
The point is that there is no difference in the process and the cost to get the process accomplished is about the same for a 15ml bottle as a 12oz bottle. I suggest you contact the FDA and find out the differences in the regulations controlling apple juice vs contact lens solutions. You might be suprised. :drop: 

If your happy using the big bottle, more power to you. If it works for you, thats fine. I'm just trying to answer your question. you don't seem to like my answer, but that's okay with me.
Good Luck

----------


## Diane

Not that I think dyip will be concerned with this, but I will post it for the benefit of people who actually attempt to LISTEN to good advice.  Glad he/she isn't my patient...

This article is in this week's issue of Vision Monday.

FDA Pushes Proper CL Care, Regular Eye Exams  



WASHINGTON, D.C.--The concepts of regular eye checkups and cleaning contact lenses using products recommended by ECPs got a boost from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration last week. In a public statement, the FDA recommended that consumers who wear CLs use only the types of cleaners and saline solutions recommended by [their] eyecare practitioner, then urged CL wearers, Visit your eye specialist every six months.


Vol. No: 17:05Issue: 3/10/03 


Diane

----------


## Pete Hanlin

You can buy the damn castor oil in any drug store. It has been used as a laxative for probably 100+ years. You can get a damn eyedropper there too. No need to melt your own sand and blow the glass.
Chip
Mr. Chip,
Although there have been many humorous posts on OB through the years, few have made me involuntarily laugh aloud.  By contrast, the above attachment made my chuckle so loud the nice lady in the office adjacent to mine wandered over to see what was so funny...

Whew, thanks for giving me a moment of comic relief- for some reason, this just hit a funny nerve!  :)

----------


## dyip

Pete,
I hope that you had taken my advice and didn't wet your pant.:bbg:

----------


## Optom

Chips,

Have you ever tried puntal plugs for chronic dry eyes,I believe it is better solution than castor oil.

Regards,

S Kapasi

----------


## dyip

Diane,




> FDA recommended that consumers who wear CLs use only the types of cleaners and saline solutions recommended by [their] eyecare practitioner, then urged CL wearers, Visit your eye specialist every six months.



Guess who are the lobbists behind this. 

Your dentist would love to check your teeth every 3 months. Just go and ask. BTW, you have at least 28 teeth (instead of just 2 eyes) that can go wrong at any given time. Don't you think that your dentist's advice make more sense?

You can also do the oil change to your car every week too.

----------


## dyip

Diane again,



> Not that I think dyip will be concerned with this, but I will post it for the benefit of people who actually attempt to LISTEN to good advice. Glad he/she isn't my patient...


What make you think that my advice is 'not good' just because I am not any of the 3Os? Can you be more specific. 

If you look anything like your 'icon', my eyes would not be looking at the 'right thing' as instructed if you were my OD during the eye exam. I would really need this-  :Cool:  

I said earlier:


> BTW, you have at least 28 teeth (instead of just 2 eyes) that can go wrong at any given time.


I should also mention the 4 bonus wisdom teeth. Don't you ODs regret that you haven't figure this out before you chose to become an OD instead of Dentistry? Just by looking at the big difference in the numbers, no wonder an average dentist makes much more than an average OD. Just an advice for future medical students who are undecided between Optometry and Dentistry. :Rolleyes:

----------


## GatorGirl

hey out there


I felt the need to respond to this as "are you guys doing drugs?"
I am not sure who is the person who started this string but what does he do?

No one in their right mind would recommend to a patient to carry saline or mps in their purse or pocket.  No one should even laugh about this subject.  I have seen alot of problem cl wearers lately.  The refuse to use rewetting drops and are doing damage to their eyes.  Can we get them to be more non-compliant?  I have people tell me yes after putting in the manufactor's rewetting drops their eyes feel better, but not msp and definitely not saline and that might be because it feels better.  So what no big deal.  I want patient's to use rewetting drops because if they don't and are already overwearing their contacts, it will only get worse:angry: 

So please shut up and start doing something positive like encourge people to be responsible :hammer: 

Thanks 

Christina

----------


## Joann Raytar

> *Pete Hanlin said:* 
> You can buy the damn castor oil in any drug store. It has been used as a laxative for probably 100+ years. You can get a damn eyedropper there too. No need to melt your own sand and blow the glass.
> Chip
> Mr. Chip,
> Although there have been many humorous posts on OB through the years, few have made me involuntarily laugh aloud.  By contrast, the above attachment made my chuckle so loud the nice lady in the office adjacent to mine wandered over to see what was so funny...
> 
> Whew, thanks for giving me a moment of comic relief- for some reason, this just hit a funny nerve!  :)


I'll second that! :D  I can't believe Chip was able to maintain his composure through that one. :cheers:  Here's to you Chip for handling that one with such tact!




> *dyip said:* 
> ...  Don't you ODs regret that you haven't figure this out before you chose to become an OD instead of Dentistry?


You have posted about CL solutions so much between the two forums I think you may have forgotten which one you are on.  Our members are from all corners of the Optical field, not just Optometry.  Actually, most of us are not from Optometric offices.

----------


## dyip

GatorGirl,
Did you start reading from the 1st post of this thread or from the last? Just go the the 1st post and read again. You might have missed some of the fun.

Jo,
Try a better one. Maybe as GatorGirl said, you are a little bit high and don't know what you are talking about.

----------


## Jedi

> BTW, you have at least 28 teeth (instead of just 2 eyes) that can go wrong at any given time.


I don't see the relevence, but those two eyes are the ONLY eyes you will ever have, take care of them. Teeth can come and go.

BTW, do practice the Bates Method as well?

----------


## chip anderson

Shabbirr:

I have see some of the complications that punctum plugs cause, and the surgery required to remove them when they don't stay  were they belong.   While they do furnish the surgeon or O.D. a
$450 surgical fee, they don't repair the mucin layer, Castor Oil is cheap, no side effects and the Mucin layer eventually repairs itself.

Chip

----------


## GatorGirl

hello

I did read the whole thing and I guess that's why I felt angry.  First we have someone starting a heated nonsense discussion.  Then we have professionals who added in and let it continue.

I guess I was upset, because I felt we should have a whole done the right thing and ended it, instead going to the castor oil discussion.  the person who started this doesn't deal with this issue everyday.  I do and so the whole is a pet peeve.  

Maybe I don't get it, but maybe I do, but the fact remains that this subject is posted for all to see and that includes those who aren't professionals and maybe wear contacts and might get the wrong impression.  

Stupid me

----------


## Jimbob

okie dokie, 

first things first... dyip, your an illogical nob head.... just had to get that off my chest... havn't you heard of castor oil?? its in freakin nursery rhymes!!

all the same, re-wetting solutions are thicker in composition than their storage solution cousins.... they have many ingredients that are the same... did you notice that every brand has one ingredient that is the same? these are patented preservatives that keep the intellectual property of the creator safe.

castor oil could well work, but as commented i would think this would affects one's vision slightly, if not their contact lens.... i'll try with some one days

the fda recommends that people stay with the solution that was recommended by the practioner for a reason.. the optom will select the most suitable solution so that you don't have an allergic reaction, coz that is not good, and will also create, through osmosis a lens that you are allergic to.


now as for the rest of you (myself included) you are only encouraging idiots on this system, while this forum was a bit more civil than others.

  the crazy stuff that might work on spectacles, doesn't go down as well when implanted in your body.. crazy thought that....


dentists charge what they do becasue of acces issues.. apparantly, we have easy access...  there are two eyes, but they are the only ones available, and once they are gone, they are gone, teeth we have dentures for... sure they arn't real, but funnily enough dentures have a similar care schedule to that of conventional contact lenses... weird huh? oh yeah they can cost over $AUD5000



dyip, hope that answers your questions, everyone else, i hope that aids your work .... 


james

fyi, i refuse to participate in forums with dyip again

----------


## Chris Ryser

CASTOR OIL: MODERN USES FOR AN OLD FOLK REMEDY

"by Simone Gabbay."

My first encounter with the amazing healing powers of castor oil took place during a business trip to Amsterdam, Holland, nearly 20 years ago. As I got off the plane from Toronto, I felt a sharp pain in my lower back, radiating down into my leg. Whether it was triggered by the long hours of sitting crunched up in an uncomfortable airplane seat or by the heavy suitcase I was carrying, I'll never know. By the time I got to my hotel room, I was in agony, barely able to stand up straight. Even lying down on the bed was painful.

What was I to do? I didn't know anyone in the city, and I was scheduled to attend some important meetings the following day. The staff at the hotel reception desk couldn't tell me how to locate a chiropractor. I wasn't interested in going to a doctor for a prescription painkiller or muscle-relaxant. I remembered that "Sleeping Prophet" Edgar Cayce had often suggested castor oil packs for various aches and pains, and I remembered having read of this remedy's effectiveness in cases of sciatica.

I managed to take a cab to a nearby drugstore, where I purchased a bottle of castor oil. No doubt the pharmacist thought that I was bent over because of constipation!

Back at the hotel, I soaked a towel in the oil and wrapped it around my lower back. In a proper castor oil pack, a cloth of wool or cotton flannel is folded in several layers, then saturated with warm castor oil, and placed on the affected area. But I had to make do with a hotel towel and room-temperature oil. I also didn't have access to a heating pad or hot water bottle to add the prescribed warmth to the pack. The idea is that heat allows the oil to penetrate the skin and work its way deep into the tissues. I figured that the heat generated by my body would have to do. Finally, I cut open some plastic bags and spread them on the bed before lying down, to avoid getting oil on the sheets.

Tired from the overnight flight, and exhausted from the pain, I drifted off into a deep sleep. When I woke up a few hours later, I was drowsy with jet-lag, but the pain was gone! It had completely disappeared, and I was able to sit, stand, and walk normally. An impressive result for a clumsy first attempt with makeshift tools!

Since that time, I have witnessed the powerful healing force contained in castor oil on numerous occasions. My family and I have successfully used castor oil packs and rubs for various kinds of abdominal complaints, headaches, inflammatory conditions, muscle pains, skin eruptions and lesions. Castor oil is a staple item in our medicine cabinet at home, and whenever we travel, we pack a small bottle of castor oil.

The Palma Christi

Castor oil is extracted from the seed of the castor oil plant, whose botanical name is ricinus communis. While it was Cayce who brought castor oil packs to fame in the 20th century, the oil has a long and varied history of use as a healing agent in folk medicine around the world. According to a research report in a recent issue of the Journal of Naturopathic Medicine, castor bean seeds, believed to be 4,000 years old, have been found in Egyptian tombs, and historical records reveal the medicinal use of castor oil in Egypt (for eye irritations), India, China (for induction of childbirth and expulsion of the placenta), Persia (for epilepsy), Africa, Greece, Rome, Southern Europe, and the Americas. In ancient Rome, the castor oil plant was known as Palma Christi, which translates into hand of Christ. This name is still sometimes used today.

A book about the Vermont style of folk medicine by D.C. Jarvis published in 1958 lists numerous conditions which respond well to the topical application of castor oil, including irritation of the conjunctiva of the eye; to promote healing of the umbilicus in a newborn; and to increase milk flow in lactating women when applied to the breasts. As a nursing mom, I can attest to the effectiveness of castor oil applied to sore, irritated, or inflamed nipples. It works faster than any commercial salve, and I don't have to worry about washing it off before the next nursing. Any trace of the oil that my son may get in his mouth is definitely not going to harm him!

No one could claim more experience with the clinical application of castor oil than Dr. William A. McGarey, Chairman of the Board of the A.R.E. Clinic in Phoenix, Arizona. In the course of his medical career spanning over several decades, Dr. McGarey has published numerous articles and books covering treatments with various Cayce remedies. In his recently revised and updated book about castor oil, entitled The Oil That Heals, Dr. McGarey recounts being told a story in 1965 by a man who, some years earlier, had travelled to a Virginia mountain town to visit his sister. This man "had developed an intensely inflamed finger." writes Dr. McGarey. "A local physician advised him to go to a larger city to have a surgeon work on it. He was about to leave at once, for the finger was very painful, when his sister influenced him to show the finger to 'Aunt Minnie', who lived up the hills and who was a midwife. As soon as she saw it, she told him to wrap a flannel cloth soaked in castor oil around the finger and leave it there. He followed her advice and direction, and by morning most of the inflammation and all of the soreness were gone. By the morning of the second day, all the swelling and inflammation had gone, and a grain of sand (acquired while he was bathing on the seashore one week earlier) was discovered under the edge of the fingernail. This came out with the castor oil bandage, and the finger was healed."

You can see the whole bit on Castor Oil at:
http://http://www.annieappleseedproj...oroiluses.html


Chip
I see you are right. it's good for conjunctivities which would fit the outer eye problem. 

It was there before the FDA

----------


## dyip

I thought that this is just another forgotten thread, so I didnt even border to defend some distorted/misunderstood  views from some posters responded to this thread until now. 

GatorGirl,

You said,



> I have people tell me yes after putting in the manufactor's rewetting drops their eyes feel better, but not msp and definitely not saline and that might be because it feels better.


As I said in the beginning of the thread,



> If you are a CL user, you should know that it is perfectly safe to apply either the saline solution or the MPS directly to your eyes because either of these solutions is the first thing that your eyes touch every time you insert your CLs into your eyes.


Just for the record, I rinse my CLs with Alcon Express No Rub MPS before inserting the lenses into my eyes. The Alcon MPS gives me a very long lasting comfort. I dont even need to carry the MPS around during the day. As of today, I havent spent a dime on any rewetting drops because there is simply no need, and my own natural tears really do wonder whenever I need them. As I pointed out in the beginning, the MPSs are actually healthier than rewetting drops. Just look at the ingredients carefully. 


When you said,



> No one in their right mind would recommend to a patient to carry saline or mps in their purse or pocket.


I take this as a packaging issue, not a health issue, right?

You also said,



> I want patient's to use rewetting drops because if they don't and are already overwearing their contacts, it will only get worse.


How can any rewetting drops in the market be better than ones own natural tear? 


As I said earlier, 



> If you have tried everything(different solutions, different brands and different fits of soft CL, RGP, etc), and you still need the rewetting drop frequently, stop wearing CL. Dont let your eyes suffer.


I think that if the patient has dry eyes, he/she is just not good candidate for CL unless he/she has high tolerance of discomfort.


You said later ,



> First we have someone starting a heated nonsense discussion.


This is a very long thread with many opinions from many postors, and you need to be specific about what you meant by nonsense discussion. 




Jimbob,

You said,



> first things first... dyip, your an illogical nob head.... just had to get that off my chest... havn't you heard of castor oil?? its in freakin nursery rhymes!!


What did I do to make you so upset? What make you think that I am an illogical nob head? 

I guess that my diet has been good for most of my life, and I do not recall having any serious constipation problem that required laxative like Castor oil.  So I have never heard of Castor oil until Chip introduced it to me in this thread. 

Again, as a CL wearer, I will never use Castor oil for eye comfort no matter how safe the damn thing is. Once I apply the oil to my eyes, there is no guarantee that there is no trace of  oil residue left on the surface of the eyeballs the next time I insert the CLs. The oil residue will affect not only the vision, but it will also act as an insulated layer between the eyeballs and the lens for the much needed oxygen exchange. With the oil residue in between, my favorite Alcon No Rub MPS will not longer cushion between my eyeballs and the CLs and provide me the utmost wear comfort. I can imagine that the oil residue will also interrupt the tear flow between the eyeballs and the CLs. How well will the CLs attach to the eyeballs is really questionable with the oil in between. With all the complications that I mentioned above, how comfortable will I feel with the oily CLs sitting on my eyes? Most importantly, the oil molecules may attach on the surface or migrate into the lenses and render the lenses useless. The oil may temporarily relief the dry eyes, but all the side effects associating with CL are just too much. What a price to pay for a little comfort! If you wear CL, you should really try the oil soon and let us know how you feel with the CLs on your eyes after using the oil..

You said,



> now as for the rest of you (myself included) you are only encouraging idiots on this system


Do you really think I am one of the idiots? Do you want to guess what my IQ is?


About your dentist remark, I think you were referring to something I said earlier,



> Your dentist would love to check your teeth every 3 months. Just go and ask. BTW, you have at least 28 teeth (instead of just 2 eyes) that can go wrong at any given time. Don't you think that your dentist's advice make more sense?


I am not trying to trivialize the importance of the eyes. I would rather lose all my teeth than lose one eye. My point is that it does not need much thinking to figure out that the forever busier dentists always have the upper hand than the ODs. Just like you said, there are two eyes, but they are the only ones available, and once they are gone, they are gone. Also, no more money making for the ODs when the eyes are gone. As you also correctly pointed out,  funnily enough dentures have a similar care schedule to that of conventional contact lenses... weird huh? oh yeah they can cost over $AUD5000.  In another word, the dentists still continue to collect the money generated regularly by the dentures. More reasons to be a dentist than any of the Os.


Chris,
Thumb up for the effort to rescue the reputation of Castor oil. There is no doubt in my mind by now about the Castor oil reputation in its diversified applications. The tips can be helpful someday. However, if you read my comment about the CL complications due to Castor oil residue above, you may not like the idea of using the oil to relief dry eyes as Chip suggested for CL wearer neither.

----------


## chip anderson

God help me for lowering myself to reply to someone who thinks a high I.Q. makes him intelligent again.  


But I did not say that Castor Oil provides temporary relief of dry eyes.  I said that  it eventually Cures the problem in most cases.

Chip

----------


## dyip

Chip,
What do you have to lower to reply to me, your ego, status, reputation? Even my boss will never have this kind of altitude in front of me or the staff. I just asked someone the question Do you really think I am one of the idiots? Do you want to guess what my IQ is?. How on earth did that make you think that  I thought that I have a high IQ? To me, the dumbest person on earth may have his/her smart moment. Dont underestimate ones mind. 

I said:



> The oil may temporarily relief the dry eyes, but all the side effects associating with CL are just too much. What a price to pay for a little comfort!


When I said The oil may temporarily relief the dry eyes, it was based on my best judgement of your remarks about Castor oil in earlier posts. 

Enough said in my earlier posts about Castor oil-dry eyes-CL etc Wont you agree that too many potential eye problems may show up before the oil eventually cures the dry eyes? 

Post Edited by John R (Mod)
We will not tolerate the provoking of other members of this board by the use of such comments.
_19-5-03_

----------


## shimsham

Can we get dyip into the big brother house?

I have a copy of that folk medicine book by D.C. Jarvis M.D.
Chapter 12 deals with Castor and Corn oil.
it says    
"5. If the eye develops redness and irritation, one drop of castor oil dropped in the eyemakes it more comfortable and relieves irritation."

more importantly, 
"7.Castor oil, applied to the eyelashes at bedtime three times a week, will thicken them and make them grow longer. The same treatment applies to eyebrow growth."

Ladies, what are you waiting for???
Actually, does anyone know who Liam and Noel Gallagher are? Maybe give the eyebrows a miss.

Dyip, i think you are brilliant. You should make your signature "RESPECT MY AUTHORITY"

----------


## dyip

So this Castor oil really has some kind of magical effects when applied to different body parts as mentioned in previous posts. If eyelashes and eyebrows can be thickened and lengthened by this oil, I am wondering what it can do to the mens bald spots. For those who are very sensitive about this touchy mid-life crisis  issue, I think that it is worth to give this magical oil a trial. At worst, the bald spots will just look shinier from the oily reflection if nothing else happens. :Rolleyes:

----------


## shimsham

i don't think you should consider them "magical." Remember that most precription drugs are synthesised versions of elements found in nature. I've tried a course of Chinese herbal medicine when a treatment of conventional drugs had failed (for an abcess on my wisdon tooth) and not only did it cure the problem, but every other infection in my body including what had been chronic athelete's foot.
its only in the last 300 years that medicine as we know it became "conventional" and all else became "alternative," untill then they had gone hand in hand and had enjoyed equal respect. Who's to say that old remedies are worng. They may seem unusal but are born out of a time and place where conventional medicine was not available...

----------


## chip anderson

dyip:  

You should be very happy about Castor Oil,  it's so CHEAP that the CONSUMER isn't being taken advantage of.
Or perhaps you don't like it because there is no cause here for you to attach yourself to.

Chip

----------


## paw

Hey DYIP, what do you think about Wal-Mart?

----------


## Chris Ryser

Dyip,

Besides medical properties, castor oil has hundreds of applications in industry and you would very surprised in how many of them this product is a standard under dozens of different brand names.

----------


## shimsham

Guy's, i didn't mean to stir things up again!

----------

